# Narrowed down to B&W 683's



## 1sickss (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been researching and auditioning many speakers, including Paradigm , Klipsch , and the B&W's, i have decided to stick with a descent pair of tower floorstanders and a receiver to start things off with, i was really impressed with the clean sound and clarity that the 683's had, im pretty much set on them, wish i had more of a budget for the CM series or better, but ill be happy with these, its the start of my first home theater setup, i can always upgrade later down the road.....I havent purchased anything, yet, i hope u guys can give me some thoughts on what u guys think about the 683's, thanks fellas

'
Sammy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with the 683's B&W makes a very good product and your buying something that will last many years. You are making a great choice.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Agree with Tony B&W make some great speakers and the new 6 series have been received very well with positive feedback on there sound, I had some original 6 series many years back now and they gave an excellent sound, they were paired at the time with an HK AV receiver and loved them :T


----------



## 1sickss (Dec 24, 2009)

I appreciate the feedback fellas, im still searching for a receiver, i like the Onkyo sr707, either way. ill probabaly get a 2 channel amp to push the Fronts once i get the rest of the speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 707 is a good receiver and with an external amp driving your 683`s you wont have any issues.


----------



## 1sickss (Dec 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The 707 is a good receiver and with an external amp driving your 683`s you wont have any issues.


Sweet !!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am also a fan of B&W's 600 Series and am glad you have found a pair of Speakers that you like.
Well played. Speakers are very subjective in respect to preference and spending time auditioning them is the only way of truly knowing if you will like them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

1sickss said:


> *wish i had more of a budget for the CM series or better, but ill be happy with these*


I honestly have no idea what the difference in cost is, but since you're going to be dropping some serious coin, I'd consider going to the next level to get what you want. Of course, if the difference in price is a LOT, then maybe not, but I thought they were relatively close-ish.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The difference in price between the 2 is 1500 Dollars. The 683's retail for 1500 Dollars while the CM-9 retail for 3000 Dollars. Couple that with B&W being aggressively against Internet Sales and discounts and I can see why going with the 683's.
A corollary to this is B&W's really do hold their value well should, in the future you choose to upgrade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

